# R.i.p



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Irony :censor: sucks...
Just was talking about how my male bosc was calming down less than an hour ago and went to check on them 10 min ago and they are both dead. They froze to death during the middle of the night because the power for their heating was switched off by someone in my house during the night.
If found both of them with blood coming from their mouth or nose.

I don't even know how some was dumb enough to unplug their heating especially when it had bright red tape on it to mark it out.

I haven't cried in a while but I can't imagine the pain they must have went through before they finely gave in . The only thing I can to for them now is put them in the ground and that's it.


Rest in Peace cause I miss you eace:.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awwwwwww how sad............*hug*


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Why would blood be coming from there nose and mouth and how long has the heating been of ???


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

midnightworrior said:


> Why would blood be coming from there nose and mouth and how long has the heating been of ???


I have no idea how it was even possible for the blood to coming out of nose/mouth and when I went in this morning the heating was on, it was my dad that told me that someone had switched the heating off. At first I thought it might have been some kind of ****** up disease till my dad told me the heating had been unplugged but it does explain why both where found in the same condition. The heating must have been switched off for a good couple of hours which would have let the shed and the enclosures inside drop to about the same temperatures as it was outside.

I'am not really sure if there was anything besides the bleeding cause it was I couldn't stand to look at the bodies, the funny thing is I was about to change their papers this morning after talking about how my male was calming down quite nice and was all happy to see how my monitors were doing this morning... 
If there is a "God" he sure has one :censor: up sense of humour.


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

kaimarion said:


> I have no idea how it was even possible for the blood to coming out of nose/mouth and when I went in this morning the heating was on, it was my dad that told me that someone had switched the heating off. At first I thought it might have been some kind of ****** up disease till my dad told me the heating had been unplugged but it does explain why both where found in the same condition.
> 
> I'am not really sure if there was anything besides the bleeding cause it was I couldn't stand to look at the bodies, the funny thing is I was about to change their papers this morning after talking about how my male was calming down quite nice and was all happy to see how my monitors were doing this morning...
> If there is a "God" he sure has one :censor: up sense of humour.


Sounds verry odd ...I could understand it if it was inpact damege or severe shock..but not cold


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

midnightworrior said:


> Sounds verry odd ...I could understand it if it was inpact damege or severe shock..but not cold


I don't quite understand it myself and the last thing I want to see is this happen to any of my other animals, trust me it is something you never ever want to see and I hope to god that I never have to see this happen again.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Man that really sucks id be will ****** off If That was me 

RIP

Are you sure it was the cold that did them in? How cold does your house actually get at night?
I would have thought, that unless it gets to freezing, that the Bosc's would have survived at elast one night with no heating?


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Joe1507 said:


> Man that really sucks id be will ****** off If That was me
> 
> RIP
> 
> ...


 They should have pal..seams very strange


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

midnightworrior said:


> They should have pal..seams very strange


They were in my "herp hut"(shed) which fortunately only they were in.
I'am not sure if better insulation would have helped but before anything goes back out there I'am placing a room heater or something that can stop the temps from dropping provided someone doesn't unplug both their heating and that.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Im so sorry for you loss.......I lost my lil baby too and it hurts like hell.....


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> They were in my "herp hut"(shed) which fortunately only they were in.
> I'am not sure if better insulation would have helped but before anything goes back out there I'am placing a room heater or something that can stop the temps from dropping provided someone doesn't unplug both their heating and that.


Are you sure someone didn't break in and hurt them?

RIP little boscs!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Julie&James said:


> Are you sure someone didn't break in and hurt them?


From the way I found them lying it is very unlikely that this is the case unless they killed them by holding them down and giving them a good wack to the head but nothing inside of the enclosures looked like it had been moved about.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

